# Betta fish and African Cory Catfish?



## 85miles (Mar 10, 2011)

will a male betta fish and african cory catfish live together?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

You will need a ten gallon tank of larger. Cory cats prefer to be in groups of 4 or more, I'd say you could do 4 safely in a 10 gal. Another thing is how aggressive the male betta is, and if you introduce them properly. Make sure the cory cats are in first before the betta, so he doesn't think it's his territory. And of course, don't forget to acclimate! Also, are you sure its an African Cory cat? I've never heard of one.


----------



## 85miles (Mar 10, 2011)

i don't know if its the cory or not.. its the african catfish, that looks kinda scary with fins..
i put it with my tropical fishes such as tetras n gouramis.. but hes starting to outgrow them pretty fast...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's a big fish, I'd be more concerned for the betta :x
a lot of catfish are predators, aren't they? xD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Are you talking about an African Giraffe Catfish? They need a tank size of 150+ gallons.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

If this is what we're talking about, this African Giraffe Catfish...








.........It turns into this o.o









These are cories


----------

